# Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS?



## DragonFly7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am looking at two audi's.
First one is an 1988 5000 CS for 750
Second is an 1989 200 turbo sedan Quattro.
Which is the better of the two or are they both the same car?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (DragonFly7)*

They are the same car mostly, but the named was changed from 5000 to 200 as 88b models, as the car got a minor facelift. The most noticeable changes were new exterior door handles (better, less prone to break) and a new dashboard. 
Personally I'd choose the newer model mainly because of the dash, because that is where you'll spend your time. Based on that, one could say, get the one where you like the dash the best!


----------



## DragonFly7 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (PerL)*

there is also an 1990 V8 Quattro in the same price range... any word on these compared to the two I am currently looking at?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (DragonFly7)*

The V8 is more or less the same car as the 5000/100/200. It has a different appearance due to a modified front end, larger wheel arches, and bigger bumpers. The early 3.6 liter V8 is more or less a doubled VW 1.8 16V, but as it uses ringless pistons, it is known to have worn cylinders in many cases. Most cars came with the 4-speed auto, while a few handfuls were sold with a manual in USA. I would be careful of high-mileage, neglected cars. Don't get me wrong though, they are fantastic machines!


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (DragonFly7)*

i don't know if it matters or not but from what i've seen the V8s are more expensive and harder to take care of than the 5000/200's


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (jetta5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta5000* »_i don't know if it matters or not but from what i've seen the V8s are more expensive and harder to take care of than the 5000/200's

Yes, very true.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (DragonFly7)*

well its all up to you. do you want 10vt, 20vt , or V8
both the 10vt and 20vt are the bag for the buck if your looking to do HP mods. btw if you get a good 10vt type 44 it wont burn a drop of oil.
And for the v8 if you have some money in the bank the 3.6L can be converted into a twin turbo from the help of Javad from http://www.034motorsport.com


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (oldsklaudidub)*

Are you saying that it's common for 20V's to have a problem with burning oil?
-David


_Modified by The Doc at 7:35 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Should I get the 5000CS or the 200CS? (The Doc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Doc* »_Are you saying that it's common for 20V's to have a problem with burning oil?
-David

_Modified by The Doc at 7:35 AM 3-1-2007_


No the 20vt just tend to burn as much oil as any other car since they have 4 valves a cylinder. as on the 10vt which has only 2 valves a cylinder. 
its not an issue im just highlighting that the 10vt is unique in that i does not burn a drop of oil (as long as the engine is spec).


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

Seriously, I would choose whichever car is in better condition and has a good service record.
It doesn't matter what the interior looks like if it don't run.








Steve


----------

